# P90X - anyone doing it?



## suzan

I want to start this workout program. I have seen so many successful stories and before-after pics, its just wow!
I want to lose all the weight I need before getting pregnant with my second baby.

Anyone doing it? or planning on doing?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I wanted to do it but lack info as im in the UK. 
I wanted the shakeology but cant get that in UK either.


----------



## aliss

I've done it! Love it! It is fantastic. It is not a typical workout video, it is actually quite hard. Just so you know, it is 6 days at 1 hour each (90 min for one) plus a nutrition plan. Lots of pushups, pullups, etc. You will need resistance bands or a chair to assist for pullups if you are not already very athletic.


----------



## lobogirl

Just started it yesterday...I am so sore. Hoping I have great results.


----------



## Blah11

Its really hard going. I borrowed a friends copy before and it does work but i couldnt sustain it.


----------



## aliss

Yes it's definently not for beginners or people not already in shape. There's a fitness test in the booklet (cause you all bought the $200 program right.... right....? :rofl:) so if you pass that, then you're good to go.

If not, P90 is the series for people to do to prepare for P90x


----------



## letia659

I have it but havent started it yet as I am not in shape enough for it only reason I have it is I went through the checkout to see how much I would have to spend tax and all then canceled before submitting payment and they charged me anyway when I called to inform them they did that they quickly sent my money back and said that it had already shipped and to keep it :shock: I have a feeling they have done this to more people than me but now I have it I really want to try it! I cant even get much past the warm up yet I thought I was doing so good and he starts in on how we just got done warming up and I was dieing :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

i'm starting power 90 tomorrow :) Anyone want to join? You can download the entire series (power 90, p90m, p90x, p90x+) :D


----------



## m_t_rose

Blah11 said:


> i'm starting power 90 tomorrow :) Anyone want to join? You can download the entire series (power 90, p90m, p90x, p90x+) :D

where can you download it?


----------



## Blah11

\o just googled 'power 90 torrent' and there was a 6gb file to dl. I'll link you when I get home after work if you havent found it.


----------



## suzan

Today is Day 4 for P90X. OMG I AM DEAD. I swear I feel so tired everyday.
I have Yoga X today, Im scared from it hahaha!!
Let's see how things go..


----------



## Blah11

Were you quite fit already? idk how you manage it :shock:


----------



## aliss

Warning Yoga X is actually the hardest one ;) But good for you, doing great!1


----------



## berniegroves

Hi, 
I have started doing the P90X workouts, i generally only manage 4 or 5 of them a week, but i figure doing 4 of the workouts is better than not doing any. I also run 2 to 3 times a week. 
I did Cardio X yesterday and my whole body is aching!!


----------



## suzan

Blah11 said:


> Were you quite fit already? idk how you manage it :shock:

Not that fit. I weigh 71kg for my 1,69cm frame..


----------



## kodi

whcih torrent did u dl hun??xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Just started this with my husband.
On week 2 and already feeling a significant difference in my strength. :thumbup:
I am doing this for weightloss, but probably more for fitness. I want to be able to keep up with my boys as they rapidly turn into great, strapping lads! :)
And I really want to be able to do a pull-up. That would be awesome. At the moment, I'm still doing them assisted, but I can feel all the muscles waking up and going "so this is how that's done". It's a good feeling.
I have to say, though, I find Tony to be really irritating. If he says "do your best and forget the rest" or "bring it" one more time, I may hurl a resistance band at the television. Man, he is such a cheeseball. Luckily, the irritation gives me extra oomph in my workouts.


----------



## Faythe

Haha, cheeseball! That made me giggle.

I'm going to be doing this once I've got the money to buy it as it's £130 here in the UK.


----------



## Sarahkka

berniegroves said:


> Hi,
> I have started doing the P90X workouts, i generally only manage 4 or 5 of them a week, *but i figure doing 4 of the workouts is better than not doing any*. I also run 2 to 3 times a week.
> I did Cardio X yesterday and my whole body is aching!!

:thumbup: That's absolutely the right attitude and totally true.


----------



## Sarahkka

Sweet suffering angels, I just got my ass kicked by the plyometrics workout.
Am. dying. slowly. Gasp. Whimper. Wheeze.

I can't feel my legs. :cry:


----------



## Sarahkka

Hey P90xers - 
Just thought I'd share:
on Day 30 and down 7 lbs in weight, 4 inches off my waist, 2 inches off my hips, 1 inch off each thigh! :yipee:
I am so much stronger! I can now do sets of 20 push-ups (not quite to the ground, but close!) and my abs are getting tighter and more stable everyday!
The fat shredder diet that goes with the first 30 days did start to get to me in the last 2-3 days. As I am getting fitter, I can't sustain the energy I need on the high protein, low carbs diet. I started to get really fatigued. Apparently, this is very normal and is the signal to start adding the carbs back in.


----------



## aliss

Fantastic!! See, consistent hard work and diet pays off :) :) :) :) Hopefully you can convince others to check it out :) :)


----------



## Vickie

well done Sarah!!! :yipee:


----------



## louisiana

well done sarah:thumbup:
i know its so not for me yet,aliss i took ur advice on trying kettlebells-i got the ketlenetics dvd with a 4lb weight and thats hard enough for me at the moment:haha:


----------



## aliss

louisiana said:


> well done sarah:thumbup:
> i know its so not for me yet,aliss i took ur advice on trying kettlebells-i got the ketlenetics dvd with a 4lb weight and thats hard enough for me at the moment:haha:

Ahhh fantastic!! Love to hear that :happydance:

Eventually you need to try the secret service snatch test

Maximum reps in 10 minutes of snatches, using 12kg for women :wacko: :thumbup:


----------



## Sarahkka

I wanted to add that the P90x program is more accessible/inclusive than it sounds. It is hard (and the instructor is so flippin' corny), but they give all sorts of modifications and really coach you along.
Be somewhat in shape so you don't hurt yourself, but you certainly don't need to be an elite athlete to do this.
And it really isn't the kind of exercise I am usually drawn to - plyometrics and weightlifting are not my thing. But I love how fast I am getting strong and toned. It really works. And, as is often the case, the more you do it, the better you get; the better you get, the more you like it.


----------



## SuperfitHsMom

Sarahkka said:


> But I love how fast I am getting strong and toned. It really works. And, as is often the case, the more you do it, the better you get; the better you get, the more you like it.

I am getting toned quickly with P90X, too! Hard to see under my layer of nursing fat, but I definitely feel stronger.


----------



## SuperfitHsMom

Still can't do more than 2 or 3 pull-ups on the pull-up bar, even with the help of a chair. But I'll get there.... I hope!


----------



## elli.b

The warmups in P90X are enough to make you feel sore.


----------



## Jenni4

I am going to start this in two weeks...I don't have any place for a pull up bar...are there any modifications for that?? Or alternative exercises?


----------



## MissCurly

Jenni4 said:


> I am going to start this in two weeks...I don't have any place for a pull up bar...are there any modifications for that?? Or alternative exercises?

jenni, im sure i saw somewhere you could use bands- someone recommended the resistant bands from ebay- about £12 for them. im looking into getting them too.


reading about this on here from your experiences mummies has inspired me to give this a go, will try this in a couple of weeks too.


----------



## Jenni4

Alright! Day one of p90x....doing the lean program...since I had a section I have no stomach muscles at all and the core synergistics kicked my butt!! I still need to take before pics...I don't think one workout will change anything...especially as I could only realistically do about half!! I tried everything but it was hard.

Anyone else going to do it??


----------



## Sarahkka

Good idea to start with the lean.
And remember to go easy - you still have a lot of relaxin hormone in your body this soon after giving birth. Be really careful to protect your joints, especially with all the lunges, etc.
Husband and I might do P90X again, but we are about to start the Jillian Michael's 30-day shred. Just a little less time-consuming.


----------

